# A clever jig to make for laminating wood...pics included



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey folks  . I haven't posted much on here lately but I have to post a new jig I have made. I am very impressed with the idea and figured its good to share. I am laminating walnut and cherry together and this jig evenly distributes the pressure. Its very handy for when your clamps are being used and you have no more to spare. Its 2' x 2' with various holes for the bolts based on the size of the piece you are making. Check it out…











You likey???


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry about the pic uploads…im unfamiliar with it…click on em if it helps


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great jig Mark thanks for sharing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

its a really good idea, and i like it, the only thing i would like to have on it that was different is instead of nuts on the bolts, some kind of other piece that had a handle on it, i wonder if you could make some small wooden handles that the nuts could go into…i think what i would do is get a deep well socket that fits the nuts and i would epoxy it into a wooden handle, that way i would not have to get a wrench out and the handle would allow me to really tighten it down good, great design you came up with mark..i think im going to make one also, grizz


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thats an awesome idea grizz…i'll have to upgrade it to that. this was a quick whip up idea and it never crossed my mind to make handles. thx grizz!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Me LIKEY!! Well done!

Cheers!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thx dave…lol glad u likey haha…have a good one!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, great idea. We do a lot of laminating of 1/4" plywood onto 1/2" or 3/4" plywood. Just the other day we laminate 3 sheets of 1/4". Mainly because we needed maple 3/4" plywood and made our own for one small cabinet we needed to build.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanx jerry….my project is a keepsake box for a friend of mine and im laminating 3/8" cherry in between two 3/16" walnut so when i router the edges it will have a nice look to it. how do you do your laminating?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing like a good jig. Well done Mark.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thx grumpy. aint that the truth!


----------

